# Biking in Columbia MD?



## tkavan01 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm moving to Columbia MD in a few weeks and was wondering if there are any good bike routes to use? is it bike friendly?
I don't really have a choice i have to move there for work, I may as well make the best of it!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Depends*



tkavan01 said:


> I'm moving to Columbia MD in a few weeks and was wondering if there are any good bike routes to use? is it bike friendly?
> I don't really have a choice i have to move there for work, I may as well make the best of it!


It really depends upon where in Columbia you are. I only have ridden in Columbia once (a ride sponsored by a LBS). The first 4 or 5 miles of the ride was suburban hell, but after that we were able to get into fairly nice countryside. I live in Baltimore County and have a route that goes from my house to the outskirts of Columbia before it heads west.


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 24, 2004)

MarkS said:


> It really depends upon where in Columbia you are. I only have ridden in Columbia once (a ride sponsored by a LBS). The first 4 or 5 miles of the ride was suburban hell, but after that we were able to get into fairly nice countryside. I live in Baltimore County and have a route that goes from my house to the outskirts of Columbia before it heads west.


i'll be living right off 29 and 108, i figure if i head west i should be alright, but really ahve no idea, i guess i'll find out though


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

*Lucky!*

Dude, you have no idea. You are right down the road from Patapsco State Park. Opps...forgot this was not the mountain bike forum. Well, if you have a mountain bike, there is some terrific riding at Patapsco.

I live on the other side of the beltway, but I know there are a great deal of country roads just north of Columbia on the north side of I-70. 

If you come down south, there is some great riding in and around Washington DC. visit this site for Bike Washington


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 24, 2004)

Spongedog said:


> Dude, you have no idea. You are right down the road from Patapsco State Park. Opps...forgot this was not the mountain bike forum. Well, if you have a mountain bike, there is some terrific riding at Patapsco.
> 
> I live on the other side of the beltway, but I know there are a great deal of country roads just north of Columbia on the north side of I-70.
> 
> If you come down south, there is some great riding in and around Washington DC. visit this site for Bike Washington


sweet man i love mtn biking too, i'll certainly have to check that out


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Lots of stuff*

There is all kinds of good riding around Columbia. Something for just about any one.

Commuting? The traffic is heavy at some times, it depends on where start and where you want to go. You can probably find good routes.

MTB? Patapsco (Avalon, Mckeldin areas) Patuxent (western county, usually wet), Gambrill and the watershed 1 hour west.

Road? You like short steep hills? Anywhere around Ellicott City, and follow the river from there west. You prefer not quite so steep? Lots of roads just west of Columbia in Ho Co and Carroll Co. are more rolling. You have to go further west and north to find the really low traffic roads and the longer climbs. Flat? Try the BWI trail just a few miles away (East) in Anne Arundel County 60 FLAT miles. (out and back)

Family biking? The above BWI trail. Columbia has a network of neighborhood paths, just don't expect to go fast on them. Centennial lake just down 108 from where you mention. North Central and C&O trails within an hour.

Get the ADC map of Ho Co and look these up. (or use maps.google.com)
<<< = hills
Some of my favorite Ho Co Roads

Ellicott City Area
Illchester <<<
New cut
River road (Balto Co)
Hilltop(Balto Co)
Thistle(Balto Co)
Bonnie Branch
College Ave <<< 
Oella Ave(Balto Co)
Westchester(Balto Co) <<<

West along the River
Rt 99 - Old Frederick
Woodstock
Dogwood (Balto Co)
Marriottsville
River (different from above)

West County
Pretty much anything west of Rt. 32

This is a typical Western Ho Co rd from early Oct.:









Good luck with you move.


----------



## Red Bordoe (Jul 18, 2005)

*Lots of rides in the area*

Columbia is in Howard County, and there are myriad possibilites in the area. 
If you're into club riding, the Baltimore Bike Club (http://www.baltobikeclub.org) holds multiple rides in the area for various speed groups each weekend, weekday evening rides. A very friendly group. 
Depending on how far you want to go from home, Howard County/Columbia area is hilly; Anne Arundel County, a little south, is pretty flat, and Baltimore County, a little north, is way hillier...all a short distance away.

And of course, Patapsco State Park is mtb nirvana.


----------

